# OFFSHORE GUIDE IN GALVESTON WANTED



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

!tuna!!tuna!Anyone have recommendations for a good guide that will take 7 guys offshore in the Galveston Area in February timeframe?


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

May have to drop it to six guys to make it on a 6pack boat.


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

Iam in freeport and I can carry six paying passengers also have lodging avalible 979 345 6432


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Capt Eugene! Works hard and puts you on the fish!!

http://www.texasoffshorecharters.com/index.html

Drifter


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Drifter said:


> Capt Eugene! Works hard and puts you on the fish!!
> 
> http://www.texasoffshorecharters.com/index.html
> 
> Drifter


X2


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

dont have his phone number but call down to galveston party boats and ask how to get in touch with capt bob. he used to run thier boats for them and now his own gig. good guy, works hard and darn sure knows where to go to catch fish !!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

jfoster said:


> X2


 X3 .. that man can tear up some ling


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

As Drifter said. Eugene (Angler1) on this board.

http://www.texasoffshorecharters.com/index.html

You won't find a better guy or charter in Galveston.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

CaptDoug said:


> As Drifter said. Eugene (Angler1) on this board.
> 
> http://www.texasoffshorecharters.com/index.html
> 
> You won't find a better guy or charter in Galveston.


Yep. We were on his partners boat last summer, both boats fished the same areas and tore it up. Snapper, AJs, BFT, ling, mahi etc.


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

*concerning cpt bob*

Is this cpt bob the captain that had longer blond hair, always smiling, crazy girlfriend? I heard he's a pilot boat captain. If he's chartering, could you let me know. He was a mean lean fish fighting machine. I had some of my best trips with him on the buchaneer.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

Capt.BennyFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.ChrisFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.SteveCunningham Bayou VistaTXCapt.Joe GillelandReel Thing ChartersBaytownTXCapt.JeffGerrans CypressTXCapt.MikeHuttoRig Runners SportfishingFreeportTXCapt.MichaelJenningsCowboy ChartersFreeportTXCapt.MattSchenckTexas Offshore AdventuresFreeportTXCapt.MarcWilkersonBlue Streak Fishing ChartersFreeportTX TresAtkinsAtkins SeafoodGalvestonTXCapt.BillCochrane GalvestonTXCapt.BubbaCochrane GalvestonTXCapt.BrittGarzaAwesome Angler Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.Eugene Hensley GalvestonTXCapt.MichaelMixonNoah's Ocean SafariGalvestonTXCapt.MikeSegallReel Threel ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Sean StowellFish-N-Divers ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Monte Thomas GalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWalker GalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWilliams GalvestonTXCapt.JesseZepedaZepeda's Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.SteveGareyGarey's Guide ServiceHitchcockTXCapt.DavidConradCircle H Charters IncHoustonTXCapt.BillCurryWorkingman ChartersHoustonTXCapt.CharlesStetzelGulf Coast Offshore AdventuresHoustonTXCapt.RonnyClaesRonand Big Game FishingInglesideTXCapt.CobySmithRig Runners SportfishingLake JacksonTX PeterCunningham League CityTXCapt.Scott HickmanCircle H OutfittersLeague CityTXCapt.TomFarleyTaryn It UpPort AransasTXCapt.BillCannan Port O'ConnorTXCapt.RandleHallGeaux Deep ChartersPort MansfieldTXCapt.LeafPotterTexas Saltwater AdventuresRichmondTX

Here is a list of charter captains I would avoid.


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

WoW.......



Txfishman said:


> Capt.BennyFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.ChrisFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.SteveCunninghamBayou VistaTXCapt.Joe GillelandReel Thing ChartersBaytownTXCapt.JeffGerransCypressTXCapt.MikeHuttoRig Runners SportfishingFreeportTXCapt.MichaelJenningsCowboy ChartersFreeportTXCapt.MattSchenckTexas Offshore AdventuresFreeportTXCapt.MarcWilkersonBlue Streak Fishing ChartersFreeportTXTresAtkinsAtkins SeafoodGalvestonTXCapt.BillCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BubbaCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BrittGarzaAwesome Angler Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.Eugene HensleyGalvestonTXCapt.MichaelMixonNoah's Ocean SafariGalvestonTXCapt.MikeSegallReel Threel ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Sean StowellFish-N-Divers ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Monte ThomasGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWalkerGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWilliamsGalvestonTXCapt.JesseZepedaZepeda's Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.SteveGareyGarey's Guide ServiceHitchcockTXCapt.DavidConradCircle H Charters IncHoustonTXCapt.BillCurryWorkingman ChartersHoustonTXCapt.CharlesStetzelGulf Coast Offshore AdventuresHoustonTXCapt.RonnyClaesRonand Big Game FishingInglesideTXCapt.CobySmithRig Runners SportfishingLake JacksonTXPeterCunninghamLeague CityTXCapt.Scott HickmanCircle H OutfittersLeague CityTXCapt.TomFarleyTaryn It UpPort AransasTXCapt.BillCannanPort O'ConnorTXCapt.RandleHallGeaux Deep ChartersPort MansfieldTXCapt.LeafPotterTexas Saltwater AdventuresRichmondTX
> 
> Here is a list of charter captains I would avoid.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*First,,,,, AND Last Call,,,,*

If My Doctor Gave Me 6 Months to Live,,,,h:

My First Call would Be to Durwood Addams,,,,
He's the Best there is!

Pat


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Call Eugene, Angler 1 here on the board. He will put you onto some fish. he's the king of ling. Good guy too


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmm, I see my name on that list and I don't think I have ever took you fishing so why would you tell someone to avoid me? Guess I want be taking you fishng anytime soon..LOL



Txfishman said:


> Capt.BennyFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.ChrisFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.SteveCunninghamBayou VistaTXCapt.Joe GillelandReel Thing ChartersBaytownTXCapt.JeffGerransCypressTXCapt.MikeHuttoRig Runners SportfishingFreeportTXCapt.MichaelJenningsCowboy ChartersFreeportTXCapt.MattSchenckTexas Offshore AdventuresFreeportTXCapt.MarcWilkersonBlue Streak Fishing ChartersFreeportTXTresAtkinsAtkins SeafoodGalvestonTXCapt.BillCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BubbaCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BrittGarzaAwesome Angler Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.Eugene HensleyGalvestonTXCapt.MichaelMixonNoah's Ocean SafariGalvestonTXCapt.MikeSegallReel Threel ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Sean StowellFish-N-Divers ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Monte ThomasGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWalkerGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWilliamsGalvestonTXCapt.JesseZepedaZepeda's Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.SteveGareyGarey's Guide ServiceHitchcockTXCapt.DavidConradCircle H Charters IncHoustonTXCapt.BillCurryWorkingman ChartersHoustonTXCapt.CharlesStetzelGulf Coast Offshore AdventuresHoustonTXCapt.RonnyClaesRonand Big Game FishingInglesideTXCapt.CobySmithRig Runners SportfishingLake JacksonTXPeterCunninghamLeague CityTXCapt.Scott HickmanCircle H OutfittersLeague CityTXCapt.TomFarleyTaryn It UpPort AransasTXCapt.BillCannanPort O'ConnorTXCapt.RandleHallGeaux Deep ChartersPort MansfieldTXCapt.LeafPotterTexas Saltwater AdventuresRichmondTX
> 
> Here is a list of charter captains I would avoid.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*What??*

I'm with you Angler 1. What's the agenda?


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

http://saveoursector.com/Default.aspx


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

Chula Vista said:


> If My Doctor Gave Me 6 Months to Live,,,,h:
> 
> My First Call would Be to Durwood Addams,,,,
> He's the Best there is!
> ...


 THANKS Pat that is very nice complement I have been in this business a very long time and have tried to make all my customers happy:cheers:


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

*Guide*

Capt. Eugene aka Angler 1, without a dought, reserach his or any other guides posts on 2kool an then make up your mind. Shouldnt be to hard of a decision !!!!! :texasflag


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Txfishman said:


> http://saveoursector.com/Default.aspx


Come on dude.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

TXfish what's up with that?? Cowboy charters is on your list.....good people and catches fish. ***?? Guy didn't ask for political opinions, he asked for captains.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

*Captain*

Captain Chad Hartman

Extremeislandadventures.com

He's the best.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

*capt midnight*



snapper13 said:


> Is this cpt bob the captain that had longer blond hair, always smiling, crazy girlfriend? I heard he's a pilot boat captain. If he's chartering, could you let me know. He was a mean lean fish fighting machine. I had some of my best trips with him on the buchaneer.


sounds like you know bob...lol..yea the last time i saw him he still had the long stringy blonde hair and smileing with the cigarette between his teeth. AKA capt midnight !
yes he was an awesome capt. i crewed for him for a bit on the bucaneer. 
he left there to start his own gig. last i heard he was still running but had to take a "regular" job to make ends meet. i know his right hand man paul went to the pilot boats but not sure about bob. call down to the party boat office and ask andy or dan. really probally any of them could tell you how to get in touch with him. that man sure knows how to put you on fish. i havent fished with him on his boat but i have see what he can do on a party boat with a 100 ppl day in an day out so i can only imagine what he can do with his six pack charter !!


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

Angler 1 said:


> Hmmm, I see my name on that list and I don't think I have ever took you fishing so why would you tell someone to avoid me? Guess I want be taking you fishng anytime soon..LOL


i see a bunch of 2coolers on that list 

and though i havent been out with eugene , everything i've heard has been great,.....personally i have been on a couple of the so called ,on your stay-away list (txfishman)and everyone of them that i gone with was stand-up good people and did everything to make the trips great/helpful and oh ya legal !

like Koolero said research some of the guys here on 2cool (bunch of good ones) pick the one that best suits what you want to do ,fishing time,target species ,room..etc

...by the way ,I am open to a free trip no matter how bad someone says it is eugene :cheers:


----------



## bayranger23 (Sep 4, 2009)

tx fisherman Ihave no idea why you would put that list up and say that . I have fished with some of those guys and know others that have fished with them and had great trips. Maybe you think looking other guides look bad makes you look good. You must be a guide yourself. Leaf Potter is a great fisherman as well as Cowboy Charters out of freeport. Both I would recomend highly if you want to catch fish!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Out of Galveston, book Eugene (Angler 1). If you don't catch fish, you can kick me in the shin. Then buy me a beer.  , Seriously it's a no brainer. 

B

Ps. You pretty much have to be available everyday to fish in February. Maybe 4-6 days TOTAL of fishable weather. 

Brandon


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Txfishman said:


> Capt.BennyFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.ChrisFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.SteveCunninghamBayou VistaTXCapt.Joe GillelandReel Thing ChartersBaytownTXCapt.JeffGerransCypressTXCapt.MikeHuttoRig Runners SportfishingFreeportTXCapt.MichaelJenningsCowboy ChartersFreeportTXCapt.MattSchenckTexas Offshore AdventuresFreeportTXCapt.MarcWilkersonBlue Streak Fishing ChartersFreeportTXTresAtkinsAtkins SeafoodGalvestonTXCapt.BillCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BubbaCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BrittGarzaAwesome Angler Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.Eugene HensleyGalvestonTXCapt.MichaelMixonNoah's Ocean SafariGalvestonTXCapt.MikeSegallReel Threel ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Sean StowellFish-N-Divers ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Monte ThomasGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWalkerGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWilliamsGalvestonTXCapt.JesseZepedaZepeda's Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.SteveGareyGarey's Guide ServiceHitchcockTXCapt.DavidConradCircle H Charters IncHoustonTXCapt.BillCurryWorkingman ChartersHoustonTXCapt.CharlesStetzelGulf Coast Offshore AdventuresHoustonTXCapt.RonnyClaesRonand Big Game FishingInglesideTXCapt.CobySmithRig Runners SportfishingLake JacksonTXPeterCunninghamLeague CityTXCapt.Scott HickmanCircle H OutfittersLeague CityTXCapt.TomFarleyTaryn It UpPort AransasTXCapt.BillCannanPort O'ConnorTXCapt.RandleHallGeaux Deep ChartersPort MansfieldTXCapt.LeafPotterTexas Saltwater AdventuresRichmondTX
> 
> Here is a list of charter captains I would avoid.


 this is cute...its just about every reputable charter captain on the upper Texas coast..Maybe there is something to this SOS cause. And we are moving South every day as the message gets out! :texasflag


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*bold statement from a no body*



Txfishman said:


> Capt.BennyFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.ChrisFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.SteveCunningham Bayou VistaTXCapt.Joe GillelandReel Thing ChartersBaytownTXCapt.JeffGerrans CypressTXCapt.MikeHuttoRig Runners SportfishingFreeportTXCapt.MichaelJenningsCowboy ChartersFreeportTXCapt.MattSchenckTexas Offshore AdventuresFreeportTXCapt.MarcWilkersonBlue Streak Fishing ChartersFreeportTX TresAtkinsAtkins SeafoodGalvestonTXCapt.BillCochrane GalvestonTXCapt.BubbaCochrane GalvestonTXCapt.BrittGarzaAwesome Angler Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.Eugene Hensley GalvestonTXCapt.MichaelMixonNoah's Ocean SafariGalvestonTXCapt.MikeSegallReel Threel ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Sean StowellFish-N-Divers ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Monte Thomas GalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWalker GalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWilliams GalvestonTXCapt.JesseZepedaZepeda's Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.SteveGareyGarey's Guide ServiceHitchcockTXCapt.DavidConradCircle H Charters IncHoustonTXCapt.BillCurryWorkingman ChartersHoustonTXCapt.CharlesStetzelGulf Coast Offshore AdventuresHoustonTXCapt.RonnyClaesRonand Big Game FishingInglesideTXCapt.CobySmithRig Runners SportfishingLake JacksonTX PeterCunningham League CityTXCapt.Scott HickmanCircle H OutfittersLeague CityTXCapt.TomFarleyTaryn It UpPort AransasTXCapt.BillCannan Port O'ConnorTXCapt.RandleHallGeaux Deep ChartersPort MansfieldTXCapt.LeafPotterTexas Saltwater AdventuresRichmondTX
> 
> Here is a list of charter captains I would avoid.[/QU


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Captain Chad Hartman
> 
> Extremeislandadventures.com
> 
> He's the best.


 How did we forget Chad he is a permitted CFH captain and will be on the SOS list by tomorrow I guarantee. And yes he does a great job on his trips as does Capt Eugene and Capt Adams and Capt Reynolds all great professional fisherman! Thanks for considering a Texas Charter buisness to give you a trip to remember! Calm Seas..Capt. Scott:texasflag


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Just curious why you are so bold to name these captains. Do you think we should not have charter boat captains to take people fishing? Not everyone has an offshore boat or the knowhow to safely navigate offshore. What is your point with your post? I understand SOS but this is a really juvenile post. I insure several of these captains and am proud to do so! They are great people that provide a quality service. So let me ask outloud on the forum....Do you own a boat and do you fish??? If so, what is your method of operation?......OR....are you just another keyboard cowboy talking smack??? You have tactfully worded your lack of recommendation.....and good for you because slander is serious...

Just my .02

Brice Fuselier
AMI Insurance



Txfishman said:


> Capt.BennyFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.ChrisFarleyReel Satisfaction ChartersAngletonTXCapt.SteveCunninghamBayou VistaTXCapt.Joe GillelandReel Thing ChartersBaytownTXCapt.JeffGerransCypressTXCapt.MikeHuttoRig Runners SportfishingFreeportTXCapt.MichaelJenningsCowboy ChartersFreeportTXCapt.MattSchenckTexas Offshore AdventuresFreeportTXCapt.MarcWilkersonBlue Streak Fishing ChartersFreeportTXTresAtkinsAtkins SeafoodGalvestonTXCapt.BillCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BubbaCochraneGalvestonTXCapt.BrittGarzaAwesome Angler Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.Eugene HensleyGalvestonTXCapt.MichaelMixonNoah's Ocean SafariGalvestonTXCapt.MikeSegallReel Threel ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Sean StowellFish-N-Divers ChartersGalvestonTXCapt.Monte ThomasGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWalkerGalvestonTXCapt.JohnnyWilliamsGalvestonTXCapt.JesseZepedaZepeda's Guide ServiceGalvestonTXCapt.SteveGareyGarey's Guide ServiceHitchcockTXCapt.DavidConradCircle H Charters IncHoustonTXCapt.BillCurryWorkingman ChartersHoustonTXCapt.CharlesStetzelGulf Coast Offshore AdventuresHoustonTXCapt.RonnyClaesRonand Big Game FishingInglesideTXCapt.CobySmithRig Runners SportfishingLake JacksonTXPeterCunninghamLeague CityTXCapt.Scott HickmanCircle H OutfittersLeague CityTXCapt.TomFarleyTaryn It UpPort AransasTXCapt.BillCannanPort O'ConnorTXCapt.RandleHallGeaux Deep ChartersPort MansfieldTXCapt.LeafPotterTexas Saltwater AdventuresRichmondTX
> 
> Here is a list of charter captains I would avoid.


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

I would'nt care if Eugene voted for Obama I'd still go CATCHIN' w/ him !!!!!!!


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*Follow Up*

Brice

I do own a boat, in fact several boats, I am a 100% recreational angler. As a small business owner, I clearly understand the issues facing these captains working to stay in business, but they have publically announced thier support for proposed legislation that I am 100% against. Politics are politics.

The internet and posting boards are open forums, there is no slander involved. Historically I have recommended/referred folks to many of the captains that you insure and are on the list, until this SOS and TAC allocation is hopefully behind us, I will not recommend anyone on this list.

I personally can not fathom a public resource being further subdivided at the possible detriment of one group for the benefit of another. Especially one that most all of my free time and resources revolve around.

I assure you I have nothing personal against any of these captains, but I whole heartedly disagree with a stance that each one of them has publically supported.

I personally believe that management of our fisheries is on bad path and a line in the sand has to be drawn somewhere and for me SOS has my blood boiling.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

THEN WHY POST IT ??? that's a lot of face slapping you did !!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

how can you all recommend a captain that got caught in a sting operation last year! just wondering. for a large you might want to try islandgirl charters out of galveston.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

I have had several great trips with Mike Hutto, Rig Runners Charters and will go back with him in the near future.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

Phil K

At this point, I perceive the SOS battle as an "us against them", unfortunatley in this case us and them are a fairly tight knit group. 

If my post catches the interest of one more recreational anglers that will take an interest on what is potentially going to happen to the pure rec catch then I will be happy.

I will take any further rhetoric to the Conservation board in an effort to restore this thread to its original intent.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

all he asked for was a guide in galveston....that was it .nothing else


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy,
When a group of people publicly align themselves with a political issue, no matter who they are, there are usually repercussions. Just ask the Dixie Chicks.

A lot of guys on message boards around the Gulf have started using signatures like the one below;

_Please do not support any of the captains or vessels on the list below. They support the SOS plan and intend to lie to you and steal from you so that they can stay fat and happy._

_http://saveoursector.com/supporters/supporters_full.aspx_

_If you agree with the above, please copy and paste this and add it to your signature as well._

I'm not taking a stance one way or another here - it's just a sign of the times.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Txfishman,

Sorry you feel that way, I work very hard to make every trip and my customers very happy. You have the right to your opinion and I respect that. Perhaps since you would not recommend me for a Charter maybe you could recommend me and my dogs to someones Birthday party. 

Dsatter, I would be happy to talk with you anytime about fishing and If I can't help you out I will do my best to recommend you to someone else.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

And for any of you rec guys that want to be a FAT and HAPPY charter captain, pm me. I will sell you my permits at a fair price. By the way, looks like a lot of good fisherman on that list.


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

*3G Fishing Charters*

Captain Jimmy is the best offshore guide in Galveston. He hammers the kings and tuna. His boat won 1st,2nd,and 3rd in the Galveston Hall Of Fame tournament in 2009. His boat also won the Academy STAR Tournament king fish in 2009. Check out his web page

www.3gfishingcharters.com


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*captains*



CHA CHING said:


> By the way, looks like a lot of good fisherman on that list.


Yes there are Jeff.

Tom


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Shark Chaser said:


> Captain Jimmy is the best offshore guide in Galveston. He hammers the kings and tuna. His boat won 1st,2nd,and 3rd in the Galveston Hall Of Fame tournament in 2009.


just out of curiosity what catagories did he win.............


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

That is a pretty big bold statement. There are alot of really great Charter Guides out of Galveston. Just to name a few.

Johnny Walker
Bubba Cochrane
Billy Wright
Scott Hickman

P.S. I think my boat won 18 different places in the Hall of Fame from King, Ling, Snapper, Dorado for something like 6-7 years in a row but I quit fishing it. Congrats to Jimmy for last years results



Shark Chaser said:


> Captain Jimmy is the best offshore guide in Galveston. He hammers the kings and tuna. His boat won 1st,2nd,and 3rd in the Galveston Hall Of Fame tournament in 2009. His boat also won the Academy STAR Tournament king fish in 2009. Check out his web page
> 
> www.3gfishingcharters.com


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i am not sure winning a few places in a local weekend warrior tournament is really much of an accomplishment. you guys fish way more than the folks that enter this lil tourney so yall should win......... eugene care to make a lil side wager on ling this year?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I ain't scared! Biggest or the Most?


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, if memory serves me the original post wanted a recommendation for a Captain. And Txfisherman decided to interject his political view instead. Not very wise, and absolutely wrong. If he had a problem he should have started a new thread instead of slandering all these charters that work their a..ss..es off to feed their families and make a few people feel better about their lives.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

biggest


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like Jimmy is tough on them mackeral! 

On the ling, is this just between y'all or is there a calcutta? :biggrin:


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Just Curious*

I'm just curious, do any of the Captains that have posted on this thread want to defend or explain their involvement with this organization? I had not heard of SOS before today but from what I've read, the guys on this list are aligned against recreational fishermen.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

bac430 said:


> I'm just curious, do any of the Captains that have posted on this thread want to defend or explain their involvement with this organization? I had not heard of SOS before today but from what I've read, the guys on this list are aligned against recreational fishermen.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


bac. i am on that list as well as are both of my companies and one of my employees we have been asked not to clutter the bluewater board with the political issues and we will respect those wishes , but you can go to the conservation board for more confusion , or as i have stated on there many time , you are more than welcome to call me directly , i would be more than happy to give you an explanation to the best of my ability 979-864-9439

Txfishman it is a shame that a man cant simply do his homework before booking a fishing trip and i don't know if you have ever fished with myself or capt Hutto , but i suspect that you havent , and you say you are a business owner , do you mind telling us what business that would be , surely you wouldn't want my employees , family or myself to mistakenly spend any money with said business , after all it would be money either earned wile fishing or guiding waterfowl hunters , we don't want that to happen . so that no mistakes are made , WHAT BUSINESS WOULD THAT BE ?

by the way , ill do you a favor and make sure everyone on that list gets the name of that business so no mistakes are made by there families as well , shoot ill list it on my websites ,, ALL FREE OF CHARGE !

Maby even come out from behind an anonymous screen name ? Ha i wont hold my breath !

Personally that is a list of my mentors ,teachers , my toughest competitors and a who's who list of charter boat captains on the upper Texas coast , i personaly take it as an honor to be listed in that group.

oh yea Angler 1 and Loco Pato would be my choice out of Galveston , put a group of about 10 together and book em both , you will get your monies worth


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Wouldn't expect Cowboy to mention it, but he also sponsors this site that we all use for free and contributed to Hiltons reefing project (as others of us have) that as of now charter boats cannot fish.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Steve 
thanks for the reminder , just sent Rob Pavlick with Allcoast an email , i probably owe him some money !


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

3:01 pm Currently Active Users Viewing This Tread ( 4 members and 2 guests )

Mike Jennings, kodman1, Triad_Marine, Txfishman

hello Txfishman ???


----------



## SeaKingBlue (Aug 31, 2005)

*Paparda Rey and Sea King Blue*

Go to www.offshorebiggame.com You will see Paparda Rey (54 foot Bertram Tournament Sportfisher) and Sea King Blue (35 Contender Side Console with full enclosure and cabin). Both have Pelagic and Reef Fish permits and charter offshore for day and overnight trips. Captain Kenneth Doxey heads up the crew for both boats. They run out of Surfside Marina in Freeport. The contact info is there for Kenneth Doxey and for me, Randy King. I own both boats.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Same here*



Chula Vista said:


> If My Doctor Gave Me 6 Months to Live,,,,h:
> 
> My First Call would Be to Durwood Addams,,,,
> He's the Best there is!
> ...


 He put me and my boys on alot of fish for the last 12 years now we cant wait for a good window to bust out :mpd: there:dance: Just call him !!


----------



## Coonpop (Jan 21, 2010)

*Galveston Fishing*

Get your friends to post a thread.....And maybe you'll book a trip from it.....Marketing at its best. Captain Shannon LaBauve


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Coonpop said:


> Get your friends to post a thread.....And maybe you'll book a trip from it.....Marketing at its best. Captain Shannon LaBauve


Huh?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*SOME PEOPLE JUST CANT GET A LIFE*








yes he is a friend now, my first blue water trip was with Durwood a looong time ago. Gave him alot of money in the past but I like the fishin so much I have bought my own boat and bay house got my captns lic.(no I dont charter) so when someone wants to charter a boat YES I would refer them to Adama sportfishing because I know you will catch fish and be safe and he will clean your fish so what is wrong with THAT! AND YES IT IS CALLED ( A WORD OF MOUTH ) in my neck of tha woods. and hopefully he will take me fishing for free for saying this because HELL YEA I WILL GO!!!!!!!!! HINT oh here is all the . , . , . . , that I forgot and I have nothin to say about the other guides because I dont know much about them, Im sure they are good too I just know he got me hooked and I love that :headknock


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

:cheers:


airbornxpress said:


> He put me and my boys on alot of fish for the last 12 years now we cant wait for a good window to bust out :mpd: there:dance: Just call him !!


 I would love to go this weekend BUT mother nature has other plans for us.I do have some new spots I need to check out and would like to have your company on one of these exploratory trips:cheers:


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

The guy asked for an opinion. Are people not allowed to voice their opinions for their own reasons? Maybe the guy doesn't care about anything but catching fish. If that is the case, Eugene from what I've seen is one of the best. 
That being said I as a recreational angler would not reccommend him or anyone on that list to another recreational angler because of SOS and a decision they decided to make. That decision in my opinion doesn't benefit any recreational anglers. And because that is my opinion, I have the right to voice it. If you have an opinion on a charter captain, then speak up. If you don't, then shut-up and leave others to their own opinions. That is what the guy asked for isn't it?

If you publicly add your name and business to a list standing for something, expect repercussions that might affect your business either way. To expect otherwise would not be very smart.


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

Aces Full said:


> The guy asked for an opinion. Are people not allowed to voice their opinions for their own reasons? Maybe the guy doesn't care about anything but catching fish. If that is the case, Eugene from what I've seen is one of the best.
> That being said I as a recreational angler would not reccommend him or anyone on that list to another recreational angler because of SOS and a decision they decided to make. That decision in my opinion doesn't benefit any recreational anglers. And because that is my opinion, I have the right to voice it. If you have an opinion on a charter captain, then speak up. If you don't, then shut-up and leave others to their own opinions. That is what the guy asked for isn't it?
> 
> If you publicly add your name and business to a list standing for something, expect repercussions that might affect your business either way. To expect otherwise would not be very smart.


 THIS GUY KNOWS JUST ENOUGH TO BE STUPID


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

If I was lucky enough to be the one booking this trip I would go with Eugene aka Angler1. He WILL put you on fish and he is a lot of fun to fish with.

I'm not a fan of SOS but that is another subject for another board.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Drifter said:


> Capt Eugene! Works hard and puts you on the fish!!
> 
> http://www.texasoffshorecharters.com/index.html
> 
> Drifter


Word, and here are some pics to prove it. I believe it was 07/29/08.




























I'm the goofy looking one with the wahoo.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Aces Full said:


> The guy asked for an opinion. Are people not allowed to voice their opinions for their own reasons? *Maybe the guy doesn't care about anything but catching fish.* If that is the case, Eugene from what I've seen is one of the best.
> That being said I as a recreational angler would not reccommend him or anyone on that list to another recreational angler because of SOS and a decision they decided to make. That decision in my opinion doesn't benefit any recreational anglers. And because that is my opinion, I have the right to voice it. If you have an opinion on a charter captain, then speak up. If you don't, then shut-up and leave others to their own opinions. That is what the guy asked for isn't it?
> 
> If you publicly add your name and business to a list standing for something, expect repercussions that might affect your business either way. To expect otherwise would not be very smart.


Isn't catching kind of the point? Otherwise, what are you doing out there with gear 'n ****? If you just want to cruise around in a boat, that is a different type of outing.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

bac430 said:


> I'm just curious, do any of the Captains that have posted on this thread want to defend or explain their involvement with this organization? I had not heard of SOS before today but from what I've read, the guys on this list are aligned against recreational fishermen.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


No we are aligned with private Rec fisherman and our plan long term will benefit everone who fishes for red snapper especially the Private angler. People are afraid of the unknown and the unknown is much better than nada zilch zero which is where the season is going under the current system. We have some great ideas we are working on that the Gulf council finds very interesting. Calm Seas.. Capt. Scott Hickman


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

dsatter said:


> !tuna!!tuna!Anyone have recommendations for a good guide that will take 7 guys offshore in the Galveston Area in February timeframe?


 SOS is fighting for you the 1.3 million anglers that fish on Charterboats and headboats in the Gulf Of Mexico, The Galveston and Freeport Captains on the SOS list are some of the best available. Eugene would be a great pic for your group to fish with! His equipment, boat and crew are top notch and you will catch a ton of fish! Our two boats fish together just about every day your trip with him will be a memory to last a lifetime! Calm Seas.. Capt. Scott Hickman


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Loco Pato said:


> SOS is fighting for you the 1.3 million anglers that fish on Charterboats and headboats in the Gulf Of Mexico, The Galveston and Freeport Captains on the SOS list are some of the best available. Eugene would be a great pic for your group to fish with! His equipment, boat and crew are top notch and you will catch a ton of fish! Our two boats fish together just about every day your trip with him will be a memory to last a lifetime! Calm Seas.. Capt. Scott Hickman


Okay, enough of the spew. SOS is fighting to take a largre % of the TAC away from private boaters bottom line, You can coat it with all the BS you want but you want the IFQ. If I am wrong than take the SOS plan without the IFQ. Pretty dang transparent deal if ya ask me.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Lord of the Salmon said:


> Isn't catching kind of the point? Otherwise, what are you doing out there with gear 'n ****? If you just want to cruise around in a boat, that is a different type of outing.


You are about as sophisticated as adamssportfishing. I can tell you have done a lot of research on NMFS and SOS. Use you brain for once. Last time I went round and round with adamssportfishing he left the debate with his tail between his legs. Still showing your ignorance I see. Post up with something relevant to add or shut up please.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Loco Pato said:


> SOS is fighting for you the 1.3 million anglers that fish on Charterboats and headboats in the Gulf Of Mexico, The Galveston and Freeport Captains on the SOS list are some of the best available. Eugene would be a great pic for your group to fish with! His equipment, boat and crew are top notch and you will catch a ton of fish! Our two boats fish together just about every day your trip with him will be a memory to last a lifetime! Calm Seas.. Capt. Scott Hickman


Can't argue with anything except the junk in the beginning "SOS is fighting for you the 1.3 million anglers that fish on Charterboats and headboats in the Gulf Of Mexico," and his whole previous post.

If you want a charter captain to catch fish today, go with these guys. If you care about catching fish in the future DON'T. At least, do your own research on SOS and decide for yourself.


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

Aces Full said:


> If you want a charter captain to catch fish today, go with these guys. If you care about catching fish in the future DON'T. At least, do your own research on SOS and decide for yourself.


Amen.

Hickman summed it up when he said:

"SOS is fighting for you the 1.3 million anglers that fish on Charterboats and headboats in the Gulf Of Mexico"

That translates to "the people that are paying the captains".

Thanks Mr Hickman for explaining it to me.


----------

